# ايه الفرق بين مهندس كيمياء ومهندس التكرير



## م/عبدالرحمن محمود (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوكم / عبدالرحمن طالب بكلية البترول (اعدادي )والتخصص السنة اللي جاية ان شاء الله

كنت عايز استفسر عن الفرق بين هندسة كيمياء وهندسة تكرير اللي موجدة عندنا في الكلية

يا ريت حد يقوللي فيه فرق في مجالات الشغل ؟

هل الشهادة بتفرق؟

هل المرتبات تختلف؟

عايز نصيحتكم اكمل في الكلية ولا احول منها لهندسة اسكندرية انا جايب 83.9

​


----------



## correng (9 أغسطس 2010)

هو هو 
the same spicialization


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2010)

هندسة البترول هو أحد أهم التخصصات في مجال البترول ويُعرف إعلاميا عند الناس بهندسة الحفر نظرا لشهرة هندسة الحفر كأحد تخصصات هندسة البترول ولكن الاسم الحقيقي للتخصص هو هندسة البترول
ويتخصص مهندس البترول في إحدي التخصصات الآتية

1-هندسة الحقول أو قطاع الهندسية في الشركات وكل من يعمل فيه يلزم أن يكون من خريجي هندسة البترول...ويكون مهندس البترول مسئول فيه عن متابعة كفاءة انتاج الآبار ويتخذ الاجراء اللازم عند حدوث أي مشكلة تعوق عملية الانتاج داخل البئر...
مثال لذلك
-عند زيادة نسبة الماء في الزيت الخارج من البئر تكون مهمة مهندس البترول في البحث عن سبب هذه الزيادة
-ومشكلة قلة الانتاج فيعالج مهندس البترول هذه المشكلة عن طريق معرفة الأسباب
-ومهندس البترول في هذا التخصص هو مالك زمام الأمر في الآبار المنتجة فلا يستطيع أحد في الشركة أن يتحكم في بئر إلا بإذنه

2-هندسة الانتاج...وكثيرمن خريجي هندسة البترول يتجنبون العمل في هذا التخصص نظرا لأنه لا يحتاج إلي مجهود ذهني من المهندس علي عكس تخصص هندسة الحقول وأحيانا يفتقد المهندس فيه شعوره بأنه صاحب شهادة أكاديمية نظرا لعدم تطور هذا التخصص في الشركات المصرية الحالية والله أعلم...وهذا التخصص مسئول عن سلامة عملية الانتاج من أول خروج الزيت من البئر إلي وصوله إلي تانكات التخزين

3-هندسة الحفر..ومهندس الحفر هو المسئول عن عملية حفر البئر من أولها إلي أن يبدأ البئر في الانتاج

4-هندسة الخزانات...وغالبا لا يعمل مهندس الخزانات في المواقع بل يعمل في مكاتب الشركة فقط...وهو مسئول عن دراسة طبقات الأرض وقراءة الخرائط الجيولوجية للبحث الأمثل عن أماكن تجمع الزيت ويشاركه في ذلك مهندس الجيولوجيا*

وهناك تخصصات أخري ممكن أن يعمل فيها مهندس البترول مثلا في محطات المعالجة وأيضا في قطاع السلامة والصحة المهنية في عمليات الحفر والانتاج كما أن مهندس البترول لها أن يعمل في شركات خدمات البترول والتي تتخصص في فروع معينة في عمليات الحفر والانتاج كشركة شامبرجير مثلا التي تتخصص في عمليات التثقيب واللوج وغير ذلك من الشركات

أما المهندس الكيميائي فأرجو أن يفيدك موضوعي وبالتوفيق ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120337.html


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن محمود (10 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> هندسة البترول هو أحد أهم التخصصات في مجال البترول ويُعرف إعلاميا عند الناس بهندسة الحفر نظرا لشهرة هندسة الحفر كأحد تخصصات هندسة البترول ولكن الاسم الحقيقي للتخصص هو هندسة البترول
> ويتخصص مهندس البترول في إحدي التخصصات الآتية
> 
> 1-هندسة الحقول أو قطاع الهندسية في الشركات وكل من يعمل فيه يلزم أن يكون من خريجي هندسة البترول...ويكون مهندس البترول مسئول فيه عن متابعة كفاءة انتاج الآبار ويتخذ الاجراء اللازم عند حدوث أي مشكلة تعوق عملية الانتاج داخل البئر...
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير لكن انا كنت بسأل عن الفرق بين مهندس التكريروالبتروكيمويات ومهندس الكيمياء 
وليس مهندس البترول.


----------



## abue tycer (12 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس الكيمياوي مهندس عام في مجال الصناعت الكيمياوية حيث ماوجدت عملية كيمياوية ومهندس التكرير هو مهندس كيمياوي مختص بعمليات تصفية مشتفات البترول وتصنيع المنتجات البترولية حيث ماوجدت مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
الفرق ليس كبير بين مهندس التكرير ومتخرج من هندسة كيميائي وكان يجب منك تحديد الكلية التي تخرج منها فيمكن أن يتخرج من هندسة نفط ويسمى مهندس تكرير أو بترول ويمكن أن يتخرج من هندسة كيميائية ويسمى أيضا مهندس تكرير وبالنسبة للفرق فطبعا مهندس التكرير أعلى مرتبا من مهندس البتروكيمياويات والشهادة طبعا بتفرق ومثلا في الدراسة لم أجد فرقا كبيرا فوجدت أن مهندس التكرير يدرس مادة التكرير في الرابع أما مهندس البتروكيمياويات فيدرس مادة البتروكيمياويات كما رأيتها أيام دراستي في الجامعة ولاأعرف إذا تغيرت طريقة التدريس هذه الأيام وبالتوفيق ...
أما إذا كان عاما فيدرس جميع مواد البترو والتكرير ولكن لن يكون مرغوبا في التعيين مثل المختص بالتكرير أو البتروكيماويات ...


----------



## Aya m. Atef (18 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
> الفرق ليس كبير بين مهندس التكرير ومتخرج من هندسة كيميائي وكان يجب منك تحديد الكلية التي تخرج منها فيمكن أن يتخرج من هندسة نفط ويسمى مهندس تكرير أو بترول ويمكن أن يتخرج من هندسة كيميائية ويسمى أيضا مهندس تكرير وبالنسبة للفرق فطبعا مهندس التكرير أعلى مرتبا من مهندس البتروكيمياويات والشهادة طبعا بتفرق ومثلا في الدراسة لم أجد فرقا كبيرا فوجدت أن مهندس التكرير يدرس مادة التكرير في الرابع أما مهندس البتروكيمياويات فيدرس مادة البتروكيمياويات كما رأيتها أيام دراستي في الجامعة ولاأعرف إذا تغيرت طريقة التدريس هذه الأيام وبالتوفيق ...
> أما إذا كان عاما فيدرس جميع مواد البترو والتكرير ولكن لن يكون مرغوبا في التعيين مثل المختص بالتكرير أو البتروكيماويات ...



جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وانا استقريت على تكرير السويس..:5::5:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2010)

aya m. Atef قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وانا استقريت على تكرير السويس..:5::5:



بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ويكون فاتحة خير عليك ....


----------

